# Fda To Release E-cig Regulations Today



## Derick (24/4/14)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/health/fda-will-propose-new-regulations-for-e-cigarettes.html?_r=0

All in all I think it looks good - good news is looks like we already comply to all of it, so very happy

More good news is that they are not going to limit the flavours - woohoo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

This is great news @Derick - thanks
I'd love to check it out in more detail
I hope that SA follows the international example regarding regulation...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> This is great news @Derick - thanks
> I'd love to check it out in more detail
> I hope that SA follows the international example regarding regulation...



SA usually does follow FDA, we can only hope they follow suit this time too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Regulation of sales to minors - Agree
Companies must adhere to FDA processes - Agree (mostly)
Companies must submit scientific data - Agree (wonder if customer testimonials count here)

Overall, I like what it says there. Now let's see if our government has the brains to follow suit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Regulation of sales to minors - Agree
> Companies must adhere to FDA processes - Agree (mostly)
> Companies must submit scientific data - Agree (wonder if customer testimonials count here)
> 
> Overall, I like what it says there. Now let's see if our government has the brains to follow suit



What's good for the Americans though is that the FDA is going to allow the Vapour companies like 2 years to comply (I think that is what I read) and during the 2 years they can still sell their stuff - which is an awesome way to do it


----------



## Gizmo (24/4/14)

Great stuff!


Sent from my RM-937_im_south_africa_967 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

Very interesting read, thanks @Derick 

I think regulating quality of products can be a good thing and can provide the consumer with peace of mind.

The warning labels are a must and I think this way of thinking can lead to many positive outcomes for all parties.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

this is great news

i agree with @BhavZ re the labels as well

lets hope SA follows suit as well


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

oh and @Stroodlepuff - advertising is going to be allowed - hello facebook!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

FDA regulations have been released , attached to this post


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/14)

Derick said:


> oh and @Stroodlepuff - advertising is going to be allowed - hello facebook!




Yay finally!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Maybe a top brass is a vaper 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

thats a 241 pg documents

anyone care to share the just of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/4/14)

Riaz said:


> thats a 241 pg documents
> 
> anyone care to share the just of it



Lol. Also waiting for the summary. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

I have 4 questions regarding this regulation

1. The hardware for vapeing (batteries, tanks, atty's) how are these tobacco products?

2. How is my vape battery different from my cell phone?

3. How is my vape hardware an ecig, without the juice it is just hardware, so my question here is really what constitutes an e-cig?

3. What about zero nic juices, how is that still a tobacco product?

While I am all for regulation of consumer products, more specifically those that have a health impact, but I do not think they have thought through all variables.

This news is good, but I feel there is more that needs to be clarified.


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

The doc is not the final word - it is now open for discussion and you can believe the various consumer groups will have their say before the FDA can do anything - so I would think another few months before everything is set - and even then there will be changes.

I'm just glad that they are not outright trying to ban them


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

Here's somewhat of a summary
http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2014/04/fdas-proposed-electronic-cigarette.html


----------



## Zodiac (24/4/14)

Very nice @Derick, thanks  So it seems Derick is the fast trigger guy, i was about to post this, then i saw its been posted already.....and not too long ago i remember another forumite put his hands in the ash twice because @Derick is too fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drew (24/4/14)




----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

This part really irks me...  all they have to do is speak to people who have given up smoking and are now only vaping to see that it is WAY better for our health than stinkies!!! for me it's been nearly a month (i have managed to go cold turkey for 3 months before) and i feel a 1000 times more healthy than i was smoking 30 - 40 minimum a day! no more wheezing chest, my sense of smell and taste have returned and my lung capacity have more than doubled (i can take deeper breaths, go for longer walks with my dog without being out of breath) and i feel great, plus i don't have the horrible moods i had when i went cold turkey cause i'm still getting the satisfaction of vaping! 
*
1. The regulations apply section 911 (the modified risk product provisions) to electronic cigarettes.*

This is a complete disaster and is not in the interest of protecting the public's health. In fact, this provision is going to harm the public's health. It is going to require manufacturers to implicitly lie about the intended purpose and relative safety of their products.

Sadly, the agency concluded that it is not sure that e-cigarettes are any safer than tobacco cigarettes. The FDA states: "Many consumers believe that e-cigarettes are "safe" tobacco products or are "safer" than cigarettes. FDA has not made such a determination and conclusive research is not available."

That the FDA is not sure whether smoking is any more hazardous than vaping does not say a lot for the agency's scientific standards.

This provision is going to undermine the public's appreciation of the health hazards of smoking and prevent companies from telling consumers the truth: that e-cigarettes are a lot safer than tobacco cigarettes.

In addition, this is going to force companies to rely on other methods to pitch their products, such as using sexy models, emphasizing that e-cigarettes can be used where tobacco cigarettes are allowed, and relying on celebrity endorsements. The FDA is literally forcing e-cigarette companies to lie about their products and instead of pitching them as safer alternatives to smoking, to pitch them with non-health-related benefits.

Under this provision, an electronic cigarette company cannot even inform consumers that the product does not produce smoke because such a claim would be considered a "reduced exposure" claim under the Tobacco Act.


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

oops hahaha, and thanks @Derick for the interesting read haha


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

I know it was posted earlier, but damn.


----------



## Derick (26/4/14)

CAASA has responded to the proposed FDA regulations

http://blog.casaa.org/2014/04/casaa-assessment-of-fda-deeming.html?spref=tw

My favourite line in the doc:

_Should the regulations be finalized as currently formulated and implied, we are prepared to marshal our resources to file a lawsuit on behalf of consumers._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

Awesome find @BhavZ and i agree wholeheartedly with him!!! we all need to stand together

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

